# Charlies Daily OU shot guns fixed chokes.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have a Charlies Daily 12ga OU shot gun mfg. by BC Maroco, yes same company that made some Brownings.

Any way the top barrel with action open left hand side has a + on the top barrel and a - on the bottom barrel. I've always assumed that ment it was choked FULL top barrel and MODIFIED bottom barrel.

Also have a CD 20ga OU made buy same company. Haven't really looked at it in a long time as it is the wifes shot gun. But this morning I was wanting to know the chokes in it so opened it up, marks same place. Top barrel a + bottom barrel a +-, now to me that is odd. did some inter net searching and came up that the +- is improved cylinder.

Now that is really odd to me a full choke top barrel and a inproved cylinder bottom barrel.
the bottom barrels on both fire first.

Ordered a choke gauge today.

Sound odd to any of you?

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have a Charlies Daily 12ga OU shot gun mfg. by BC Maroco, yes same company that made some Browings. 

Any way the top barrel with action open left hand side has a + on the top barrel and a - on the bottom barrel. I've always assumed that ment it was choked FULL top barrel and MODIFIED bottom barrel.

Also have a CD 20ga OU made buy same company. Haven't really looked at it in a long time as it is the wifes shot gun. But this morning I was wanting to know the chokes in it so opened it up, marks same place. Top barrel a + bottom barrel a +-, now to me that is odd. did some inter net searching and came up that the +- is improved cylinder.

Now that is really odd to me a full choke top barrel and a inproved cylinder bottom barrel.
the bottom barrels on both fire first.

Sound odd to any of you?

 Al


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Which thread is improved cylinder, and which is full choke?

The pattern seems identical.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

A co-worker who pheasant hunts runs that same config , normally firing the improved cylinder barrel first but will run a mod or even full on the other and he has all the options he wants with screw in chokes.

his reasoning is most of the time the dog points and he is a few yards from the bird when it flushes so fires the imp cyl first 

if he misses or is shooting clean up for another he is on the mod or full , later in the season full


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have heard of it before the reasoning is if your dog is a pointer the pheasant will only be a few yards out when it flushes so fire the imp cyl first then the more constricted choke if you missed or switch quick with the selector if you are shooting clean up on a bird


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's what I found:

https://www.trapshooters.com/threads/charles-daly-barrel-markings.56585/
"This is from Wisner's website:

Choke identification will be found as small stars & dashes stamped on the LH side of the rear of the barrels near the extractors, covered up by the receiver when the barrels are closed. This system is similar to the current Browning Citori firearms made by Miroku with the exception of the skeet choking.

APPARENT SHOTGUN BARREL CHOKE MARKINGS 

+ FC (full choke) 
++- IM (improved modified)
+- M (modified) 
++ IC (improved cylinder 
SS SK (skeet) 
CYL (cylinder) "


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

It's pretty normal to run the more open choke in the lower barrel. My favorite rooster combo is a skeet2 lower and an improved modified upper. I often change depending on how tight they're holding though. Late season I'll tighten up to Mod and full. 

My cousinl once owned a Franchi that he used for grouse that was imp cyl, then full. He figured the 1st shot was from almost under his feet and the 2nd was usually a "hail mary".


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

My best guess is that actually measuring the bore at the muzzle will most accurately resolve your questions.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Let’s not forget scatter versus neck. Maybe it’s different depending on the time of post/shot. Humidity, winding, drop, hand, etc.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Why are there two copies of this thread? I posted bore measurements in the other one to answer the question definitively.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

IndyDave said:


> Why are there two copies of this thread? I posted bore measurements in the other one to answer the question definitively.


Lol. Ask a mod. Lol


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> IndyDave said: ↑
> Why are there two copies of this thread? I posted bore measurements in the other one to answer the question definitively.


I've seen it happen a lot when there's a slow internet connection.

Sometimes I click "post" and nothing happens.
If I click again it often ends up posting twice.

I'm surprised the forum software lets duplicate happen.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've seen it happen a lot when there's a slow internet connection.
> 
> Sometimes I click "post" and nothing happens.
> If I click again it often ends up posting twice.
> ...


Thanks for the information.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you want to move your information from the other thread to this one I'll go ahead and delete the other one.
Your information was to good to just delete.


 Al


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

It ain’t up to me boss. You do as you will. 

I’d like it in one place.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there I merged the threads


----------

